# Enve Composite Seat Post Issues



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

Anyone have an Enve ( or Edge like mine ) seat post and having issues with the saddle moving up or down even if you torque the bolts correctly? It's driving me crazy and my taint doesn't like it much either. Should I be putting some carbon grease up in there to give it a little friction? I'm afraid to torque those bolts any more. I love the look of this post but hate hate HATE the way the saddle clamp works. Am the only one?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Do you mean tilting or physically moving up and down?

Have you used these installation instructions that include a higher torque rating and grease on the clamping pieces?

http://www.envecomposites.com/DocumentLibrary.ashx?id=lt1S8jRAP8U=

Once the clamp assembly was greased as described and the bolt had some anti-seize, mine tightened up nicely under my 200 pound butt.


----------



## exocetaaron (May 11, 2009)

cyrjm said:


> Anyone have an Enve ( or Edge like mine ) seat post and having issues with the saddle moving up or down even if you torque the bolts correctly? It's driving me crazy and my taint doesn't like it much either. Should I be putting some carbon grease up in there to give it a little friction? I'm afraid to torque those bolts any more. I love the look of this post but hate hate HATE the way the saddle clamp works. Am the only one?


You need to get some carbon grease in your seat tube.


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

exocetaaron said:


> You need to get some carbon grease in your seat tube.


Read the thread bro...

EDIT...apparently my post didn't actually post last night from my phone so I apologize. I'm actually talking about the saddle moving and not the post ( I have carbon grease in there already ). I'll definitely check that link later and get the torque wrench from the shop. I was going of the spec torque printed on the post itself. My prostate will thank you!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

They bumped the torque on the saddle clamp bolt to 12Nm in the new instructions.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I've had really good luck with there seatpost head. I have heard of some people having issues though. The guys at Enve did bump the torque rating up a little and a little friction paste will certainly help out as well. I've got that post on and off road and haven't had a problem even at 210#


----------



## FASTK (Oct 26, 2005)

I had the exact same issue. Tried carbon assembly grease, problem solved. Just ordered a Niner Air 9 Carbon so the post doesn't fit anymore. Do'h! Now I'm debating whether to just get the same post in the new needed size, pricey decision. No idea what the resale is on these things.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

I had the same issue.
With the bolt dry it started jumping when I had the torque wrench on it (not turning smoothly but slip-stop-slip-stop) right at the 10N-m spec printed on the clamp. I added carbon paste and still had the issue.
I called them and they said, "crank it." Since I "cranked it "(no torque wrench ) I haven't had a slip.
I'm going to tear it down and put it back together with more carbon paste, anti-seize or grease on the bolt, and use the 12 N-m spec and see what happens.
I also found that, because of the wedge-type clamp, it loosened after a couple of rides. I checked it and snugged it up and after two snug-ups it has held tight for a while now.
FASTK - I bought mine NIB from a guy who hadn't installed it for $200 shipped.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

meltingfeather said:


> FASTK - I bought mine NIB from a guy who hadn't installed it for $200 shipped.


27.2 Edge labeled post? I sold one NIB for $200. I thought the guy was in SoCal though.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

customfab said:


> 27.2 Edge labeled post?


Yup.


customfab said:


> I sold one NIB for $200. I thought the guy was in SoCal though.


I'm in austin, tx... homeboy was named mark... carolina or north carolina i think? end of march(ish).
i think i would remember if it was you, but maybe not. he also had a couple of Ti posts for sale (Moots, IIRC).


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

I guess I'll have to crank it because it slipped up on me again this weekend. My taint was not stoked.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

cyrjm said:


> I guess I'll have to crank it because it slipped up on me again this weekend. My taint was not stoked.


if it was anything like my butt pucker while "cranking" on a full carbon seatpost with no torque wrench, i totally know what you mean.


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

meltingfeather said:


> if it was anything like my butt pucker while "cranking" on a full carbon seatpost with no torque wrench, i totally know what you mean.


Can't wait....I'm cringing just thinking about it.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Just don't crank on the clamp with the threads and wedges dry of grease.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Anybody had any issues with this post? I'm thinking of picking one up for my new build and just want to make sure it is stable.


----------



## FASTK (Oct 26, 2005)

I use Trax carbon lube on mine and it holds great. Trax is a must for carbon bits IMO.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Been very reliable on my 200 pound butt.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

DavidR1 said:


> Anybody had any issues with this post? I'm thinking of picking one up for my new build and just want to make sure it is stable.


I've got a pair of them, no issues.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Glad to hear all the success with this seatpost. Is there a difference between the Enve and Edge Composites posts? The design looks the same with different graphics.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

They had to use Enve in Europe because a company called Edge already existed, so they recently changed the name to Enve Composites world wide. It changed half way through my purchasing of the cockpit of my bike just under a year ago. Identical hardware under the decals.


----------



## Pac8541 (Mar 23, 2015)

meltingfeather said:


> if it was anything like my butt pucker while "cranking" on a full carbon seatpost with no torque wrench, i totally know what you mean.


I know this is a really old thread but just wanted to bump it and relate my latest F-up in the hope it helps someone searching the forums like I did.

Picked up one of the single-bolt posts late last week. The 2-bolt version seems to be their normal production model now but I got this one at 30% off and at 175lbs I figured I'd be ok. Installation was easy but when I went to torque the clamp bolt my wrench never broke over. I set my wrench at 95inlbs (just under 11 nm) and started cranking and it just kept going and going. The little voice inside my head was telling me to stop and reset the wedges; should've listened to that voice. A couple more turns of the wrench after that, both wedges exploded out of the seatpost head and cut my finger. The Ti bolt sheared right at the threads on the off-side wedge leaving just 1 or 2 threads on the bolt exposed on the outside. Inspection of the seatpost head revealed no damage but I had to use the wedge/bolt combination for oversized rails in order to keep the bike operational. This happened despite putting grease on the wedges and bolt threads as recommended on the Enve website. A quick email exchange with Enve has a new set headed my way but I'm throwing this all out here because it happened after following all the instructions. Maybe I need a new torque wrench. Maybe I needed more grease on the threads. My LBS hooked me up with a new bolt so the proper wedges are back in the seat post and I took it easy on the torque while applying a tad more grease to the threads. Saddle is a WTB Volt Team and is holding fine after one ride; if it moves or slips I'll give it another turn or 2 but be careful if you pick one of these up.









Initially I was settled on the Niner RDO post to match my bike and stem but the experience I've had with Enve after installing their DH bar was so exemplary I decided to stick with them. Not sure I've ever experienced better customer service in my life, and that's not just due to this incident. Incredibly responsive and helpful, they seem to truly care about their customers and value our business.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

Single bolt designs are all horrible. 
You should have stuck with the Niner idea


----------



## Pac8541 (Mar 23, 2015)

Perhaps you're right, time will tell. Too late to return/exchange it so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

I have had the bolt snap on me before as well. 

I'll second the Niner RDO and/or Syntace P6 Hiflex as a great alternative. They weigh a bit more, but are less expensive, have some built in compliance, support the saddle rails much better, and have an excellent two bolt design.


----------

